# Do you ever wish your OCs had their own animated series?



## CartoonAnthroTales (Apr 29, 2020)

During this whole quarantine has given me more time to think than ever. Now this gotten me.

If you have OCs, do you ever wish they had their own animated series? I ask because, I generally feel like I come up with lore and characters' backstories and chemistries with each other more than drawing and uploading (for the record my OCs are on DA, not FA but I wanted to ask here for more opinions). Sometimes I wish I had the resources or skill to express those ideas fully. You might ask "why not write a book instead"? Because I don't think a book would FULLY express these ideas, at least not to me. And I'm a pretty amateur artist so a comic wouldn't work either.

Its gotten so frustrating! Normally I wasn't too bothered by it but I guess now having so much time to myself during COVID-19 and such, its getting to me. Anybody else feel the same way? And how do you cope with it? Thanks.


----------



## MissNook (Apr 29, 2020)

I can understand your frustration. To be honest, last year brought that same frustration to me cause I had times when I would have lots of time in my hand and couldn't express the ideas that come to my head at that time. For me I wanted to have them in comics, not in animation (even though I had also ideas for animation or video games)

How did I cope with it? Well, at the beginning, I didn't. I just concentrate on other projets (like writing) and still felt the frustration underneath. And then one day I was browsing my old art and saw some old comics I drew that were not that good but still nice in some ways. And I remembered that at the time I drew them, I didn't think about those things. I just drew them. It was not looking that good, but I still did it. I discovered that I was just too hard on myself, thinking I would not be able to do a good comic and it would block me. So I decided to take the first step towards a comic and try to stick at it. Maybe it won't do anything that good, but to be honest, the result so far is high above what I think I would be able to do.

So maybe, just do it. Animate your characters. Maybe that will not look good. But that project will exist. I'm sure you'll learn a lot of things from it. And maybe you'll see you don't like to animate characters and that's okay.

I think that usually we all have a lot of ideas, characters, stories and things we want to develop. Well yes, there's a choice to do, a decision to take. You have to choose one idea to bring to the next level. That doesn't mean that all the other ideas must be left behind. You have a lot of mediums at your disposal. Animate some characters, draw others, write the story or just the scenario or characters for some. Take those ideas and bring them to life one way or another. Also some ideas are left behind and I think that's okay, they are feeding your imagination and you'll see that in new stories or characters, you may reuse parts of another idea you had that didn't make it to the next level.

Personally, I draw quick sketches of characters, I write stories I want to read, I write summaries of stories I may never write fully (but at least the idea is here) and I have bigger projects like a comic that I try to stick to.
In the end, a sketch may take me 10 min to an hour, a quick summary 30 min to 1h, a story several days, a comic several months and there are other ideas and stories that keep coming and that I don't keep. But I still feel better than when I had all these ideas and didn't put any of them into a more substantial existence ^^


----------



## CedarCollie (Apr 29, 2020)

I have feral characters meant for stories. Miror is meant for a story called Nomadikós, it isn't released or fully made, but it's an idea. I want to give it some good lore. Sky Canarius is a bounty hunter that leads a team of jet-flying bounty hunters. Both live in the same universe.


----------



## CartoonAnthroTales (Apr 29, 2020)

@Miss Nook
Thanks! Though I suppose I kinda wish it was like, an official animated series. You know, with a higher budget, voice actors and stuff. I feel like its just wishful thinking but I can't help but wish it was real so yeah.


----------



## MissNook (Apr 29, 2020)

CartoonAnthroTales said:


> @Miss Nook
> Thanks! Though I suppose I kinda wish it was like, an official animated series. You know, with a higher budget, voice actors and stuff. I feel like its just wishful thinking but I can't help but wish it was real so yeah.


If that's your dream, you can see how officially it works to be a scenarist for animated series and for example sent your script to one of the channel that could be interested in your kind of scenario. It seems that usually you have to go by a literary agent or another organisation and can't send directly to the channel, but that may depend on the channel. I would advice to check regional channel that may use more direct approach with scenarist. But I can't tell much more about it, so don't hesitate to do some searches 

It can be a good idea to also protect your scripts so that they are not stole from you. In France, I know that sending your own script to yourself in a registered post with recorded delivery is enough to have a proof thanks to the date of the mail (must be a recorded delivery to have the receipt for it). Of course you should not open the letter and keep it store with the receipt to be able to prove that you have written it before it was sent to the channel and so claim your rights as the original owner. There are also specific associations that do that for you (the Sacem in France).


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 29, 2020)

Marius was originally conceived as a main character on a non-existent reboot of the Duck Dodgers animated series from the early 2000s. Had a whole story worked out and all sorts of epic animated cinematics in my head.  But I can't art, let alone animate, so I just do a little writing about it, and you're right; it definitely doesn't express the ideas to the levels I'd like.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 29, 2020)

Hmm.
Well, if I stuck to this old 8-bit style and animated this the same way they do the old Digivices (One frame of animation per action) it'd be pretty feasible for me to make my own series lol.


----------



## LeoTheFox (Apr 30, 2020)

CartoonAnthroTales said:


> During this whole quarantine has given me more time to think than ever. Now this gotten me.
> 
> If you have OCs, do you ever wish they had their own animated series? I ask because, I generally feel like I come up with lore and characters' backstories and chemistries with each other more than drawing and uploading (for the record my OCs are on DA, not FA but I wanted to ask here for more opinions). Sometimes I wish I had the resources or skill to express those ideas fully. You might ask "why not write a book instead"? Because I don't think a book would FULLY express these ideas, at least not to me. And I'm a pretty amateur artist so a comic wouldn't work either.
> 
> Its gotten so frustrating! Normally I wasn't too bothered by it but I guess now having so much time to myself during COVID-19 and such, its getting to me. Anybody else feel the same way? And how do you cope with it? Thanks.



I have been in the exact same situation this year during the very beginning of the COVID-19 quarantine. When I read your thread I felt like you were writing my story instead of yours. I had this idea of my OC's having their own animated series for a decade or probably more now. Long before the quarantine it was more like a dream but when the quarantine hit the world it really came to me. What I did was first searching for animators on the forum. After a month of my searches I just gave up. I still had that urge though. I had to kill it somehow and I thought "Damn, why not I RP that story with someone." and I did just that. It really helped me cope with that. However I still kinda' want that animation. xD


----------



## Kurushimii (Apr 30, 2020)

No, not anymore. And I probably won't change my mind about that for quite a while. But let's just say it was ruined for me...


----------



## Rayd (Apr 30, 2020)

i think just in general i wish i had the ability to express my ideas, concepts, worlds and characters. i envy artists so much in that regard. even when you commission someone to bring said idea/character/etc. to life, it's not really the same for several reasons. no artist will 100% understand your idea or how you envision it, and it's not really "your's".

but yeah, it's frustrating having all these ideas and creativity and not having a skillful bone in my body to do anything with it.


----------



## CartoonAnthroTales (Apr 30, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> No, not anymore. And I probably won't change my mind about that for quite a while. But let's just say it was ruined for me...



Huh, why's that? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## CartoonAnthroTales (Apr 30, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i think just in general i wish i had the ability to express my ideas, concepts, worlds and characters. i envy artists so much in that regard. even when you commission someone to bring said idea/character/etc. to life, it's not really the same for several reasons. no artist will 100% understand your idea or how you envision it, and it's not really "your's".
> 
> but yeah, it's frustrating having all these ideas and creativity and not having a skillful bone in my body to do anything with it.



Tell me about it. I suppose we should at least be thankful in this day and age where we have art sharing websites to share what we can.


----------



## CartoonAnthroTales (Apr 30, 2020)

LeoTheFox said:


> I have been in the exact same situation this year during the very beginning of the COVID-19 quarantine. When I read your thread I felt like you were writing my story instead of yours. I had this idea of my OC's having their own animated series for a decade or probably more now. Long before the quarantine it was more like a dream but when the quarantine hit the world it really came to me. What I did was first searching for animators on the forum. After a month of my searches I just gave up. I still had that urge though. I had to kill it somehow and I thought "Damn, why not I RP that story with someone." and I did just that. It really helped me cope with that. However I still kinda' want that animation. xD



Yeah. Daydreaming and wishful thinking can be fun but it can also be depressing as hell. XD


----------



## LeoTheFox (Apr 30, 2020)

CartoonAnthroTales said:


> Yeah. Daydreaming and wishful thinking can be fun but it can also be depressing as hell. XD


True, true. It can get depressing indeed. xD

Well, I still hope I can find someone that would like to work with me.


----------



## LeoTheFox (Apr 30, 2020)

Damn, seems like I wasn't the only one getting depressed by this. xDD


----------



## CartoonAnthroTales (Apr 30, 2020)

LeoTheFox said:


> Damn, seems like I wasn't the only one getting depressed by this. xDD



Haha, it is nice to hear from others who are going through the same thing.


----------



## LeoTheFox (Apr 30, 2020)

CartoonAnthroTales said:


> Haha, it is nice to hear from others who are going through the same thing.


Indeed! When I saw this thread I was like *"Wait... Okay, I gotta' check this out."* xD


----------



## oappo (Apr 30, 2020)

MissNook said:


> So maybe, just do it. Animate your characters. Maybe that will not look good. But that project will exist. I'm sure you'll learn a lot of things from it. And maybe you'll see you don't like to animate characters and that's okay.


This entire post really resonates with me.

I picked up art because (among other reasons) I have a tendency to obsess over media once I've finished consuming it. I always need more...another video game in the series, another movie, another season, and so on. Drawing is my way of giving myself something new and exciting to do with my interests once I'm done with all the official works. Making my own content. 
My art is far from perfect. In fact, the biggest source of friction between continuing art as a hobby and my desire to do so is my inability to draw what's in my head accurately. 

But that only motivates me to practice harder to achieve those standards. And hey, drawing makes what I want to see more real. It gives it a permanence that it would've lacked merely in idea form, even if the drawing is bad.


----------



## Pomorek (May 1, 2020)

Interestingly, I have it the other way around. I'm getting better at animations, but the storytelling part isn't really there.

One thing is that working on it makes me realize, how humongous amount of work the animations require. A two-minute-long project by one person would be pushing it, so what to say about whole multi-minute episode? And many of them?...

But aside from that, my characters are more like a photographer's models. They're at my (virtual) studio, I make art of them... done. I'm not very concerned with their "private lives outside of the stage". Sure thing, a model's "personality", defined in pretty broad strokes, may affect in what type of art she's employed, but that's all about it. Even the animations I use are basically a way to show off the character, just like in some real-life model's promo reel.


----------



## Nanominyo (May 1, 2020)

99% of my ocs has stories and belong to certain universes and all of my stories is meant to be in a certain platform to reach full potential.

My greatest example would be my story Ardelia. It is a fantasy setting, but it’s very much inspired by non-white culture and making it a movie with irl actors would make it go so wrong on so many plans. It’s been planned to be an animated series if it needs to reach full potential, and the second highest potential would be a light novel or a game.
I go with the light novel.
But the after story - Plesux - would best work out as a movie with irl actors though a regular book may cut it.

My Zankokuna Uma story again would have highest potential by being an animated series.

I have certain plans and views for all of my stories and characters

But can’t animate man


----------



## pandaAWAKE (May 12, 2020)

I do have a bit more time now, but I feel I use it proactively. But can relate, I have a lot of characters where a few of them was made specially for a comic, and a lot of them for a game.
2 years ago I found a artist who I wanted to draw all of them, and she started but sadly one day without notice she didn’t reply and deactivated all her accounts. So the money I had invested, and saved up, felt like wasted. But I have not given up, I have just slighty changed my plans and see where it goes.


----------



## Raever (May 12, 2020)

All the time, lol.

One day I plan on getting a small webcomic done, and then maybe after that I'll get a few animated shorts done. That will likely be the closest to having a visual series I'd manage. I have debated on making a CYOA book based on the lore though. Unrelated but, more doable long term.


----------



## shirogu5 (May 12, 2020)

I write and draw my comic characters and the world. I never sit around and procrastinate or think/overthink too much about things. It gives you the illusion of being productive but you actually end up doing absolutely nothing. Why not just grab a paper or a writing book and start writing/drawing? Everyone has to start somewhere. It's in the end up to you if you want to make your worlds/characters a reality in lets say a comic or an animation, nothing holds you back, haha. The thing that is very important is to simply have a big passion/love for something so that you are willing to spend a lot of time on it. Something that you would do hours days on end and doesn't feel like work to you. That for me personally is comic drawing and making designs/concept art. Quarantine sucks super hard, I agree with that definitely. But it is also an opportunity to find a passion for something you never have found before I believe


----------



## LeoTheFox (May 14, 2020)

Nanominyo said:


> 99% of my ocs has stories and belong to certain universes and all of my stories is meant to be in a certain platform to reach full potential.


It's the exact bit by bit same for my OC's.


----------



## Kurushimii (May 16, 2020)

CartoonAnthroTales said:


> Huh, why's that? If you don't mind me asking.


I'm one of the most hated artist these days so my characters are also hated simply because they were created by the likeness of me...


----------



## Lucierda Solari (May 16, 2020)

Oh, yeah!  I do!  I already have backstories and lore for my fursona and my other OCs.  I even have a world which is like an infinite plane (think D&D) in a parallel existence.  In this world, all living things age 100 times slower than they would in this world.  People can literally live for over a hundred lifetimes there!

I would love it a lot if an animated series were made, written by me of course.  All my friends on Second Life would love it, too.  But, alas.  All I can do right now is close my eyes and visualize it.

Perhaps you could do that, too....


----------



## pinecones (May 18, 2020)

Oh yes, I do this often. It doesn't do anyone any good if it's just in your head though. The potential of it is limited if you just imagine it.


----------



## CartoonAnthroTales (Apr 26, 2022)

Its happened again. My depression about this has happened thanks to the release of that new Bad Guys film that was just released.

I haven't actually seen the film but it has further reminded me I can never achieve the same feat with my OCs. How can I put up with this?


----------



## WeAreOneArt (Apr 26, 2022)

I created my characters Delilah and Meyer for a story idea I had, it would be cool if it became an animated show someday


----------

